# Diamondback firearms



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Anyone familiar with Diamonback firearms? I'm looking to ugrade my wife's carry gun, and found some reviews for the DB380. All reviews were extremely positive, but I thought I'd ask for some other opinions, if anyone has any. I'm not sure about a dealer yet, but I'm sure I can find one I can make it to.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

I dont have any first hand experience with them but have been told a couple guys left keltec and started diamondback. They look pretty nice and have a little better fit and finish over the keltec from what i could see. I wouldent hesitate to buy 1 if i was in the market. I did see a lc380 today that is the same size as the lc9 that caught my eye.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I believe lotaluc is correct. The DB's share a majority of their characteristics with Kel-tec. I have fired the gun you were looking at and it fealt really smooth. I'm not sure if it's what people call "snappy" it has a short kick to it but bothing out of the ordinary to me.

I may pick one up eventually. Have my heart set on a sig .380 scorpion right now! LOL too bad my funds won't follow suit!

Mr. A

My name is Mr. A. I haven't had a bite in 3.5 months or a fishing thought in 3.5 seconds. I'm having withdrawls and it ain't pretty.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Mr. A said:


> I may pick one up eventually. Have my heart set on a sig .380 scorpion right now! LOL too bad my funds won't follow suit!
> .


That is a sweet gun, a buddy of mine picked one up a couple months ago and and really likes it. Since were talkinging about guns that dont fit the budget my wish list is the kimber micro 380, that is one well made piece. The machining on that thing is incredible. My strugle with it is I am not sure i want to spend that kind of cash on a carry pistol, it would probably be better spent on a range pistol.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

The sig p238 is a sweet gun. I really like mine. Sorry M, got off topic of your question.


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

I know Taurus just reached an agreement for the global distribution rights of Diamondback. Taurus will manage all of the sales and marketing. This could make it harder to get one if Diamondback can't keep up with demand. It could also mean more bucks for your bang.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

A friend has the Diamondback .380 & it seems to be finicky about ammo.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Well, I figured I&#8217;d give an update. I stopped in an outdoors store a few weeks ago and came across one of these sitting in the display, and went ahead and bought it. I haven&#8217;t shot it much, but figured I&#8217;d give my impression so far. There are both positives and negatives. 
First the negative, a frustrating one. Right out of the box it wouldn&#8217;t cycle ammo. I was using 95 grain American Eagle FMJ, which shouldn&#8217;t have given any trouble. It would kick the empty out, but would catch the next round every time. I was never able to fire more than one round. The store refused to take it back since &#8220;it had been fired&#8221;. Never mind that every gun in the store has been fired at the factory, but that&#8217;s another gripe. Regardless, I got ahold of Diamondback and they promptly emailed me a shipping label to return it. A week later I received another email that my gun was on its way back. I had some serious issues with UPS, but won&#8217;t bore anyone with that. I drove the 50 miles (one way  ) last night to pick it up and put a couple clips through it this morning before work. 
Now the positive. It&#8217;s feels great in the hand and it&#8217;s more pleasurable to shoot than any carry gun I&#8217;ve used, not that I&#8217;ve used a lot. It&#8217;s smooth, snaps up just a bit and allows you get right back on target. It&#8217;s very light and compact, and perfect for my wife to use on her daily runs. When she&#8217;s not using it, I think it&#8217;s going to spend it&#8217;s time in my pocket. I may even end up getting one for myself. I have a Ruger LC9 that I like, but a lot of times I would prefer something smaller, particularly in the summer and in Florida. 
Of course after I had the problem with mine, I did come across a lot of negative reviews online in regards to jamming. It seems like nearly all of them were a few years old, and I think things have improved since then. I also think things are getting better now that Taurus is taking over, at least they handled everything well with me as far as getting mine fixed promptly.
Even with the issues I had, I&#8217;m still happy with the purchase and how they handled the problem. I think it&#8217;s a nice little gun at a decent price. Hopefully as things progress with Taurus taking over, they can improve QC a bit. Perhaps I got a gun that was made a while ago, I don&#8217;t know. I wasn&#8217;t happy with it not working properly, but all manufactures have issues, so the main thing to me is how they take care of it. I think they did alright.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

when i was looking at purchasing my first M4 last year i went to a local gun shop and they showed me the Diamondback DB15 which was priced around $1000. it looked great and all but i wasn't willing to drop that much on a start up rifle from a new and untested company. the salesman had a lot of good things to say about it though.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

bobk said:


> The sig p238 is a sweet gun. I really like mine. Sorry M, got off topic of your question.


I'll go off topic too, and love my sig230sl.....never the first problem....that is what a carry gun should be....problem free and go bang when needed until empty


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

From what I&#8217;ve read, their designs are well received. It&#8217;s just QC problems have plagued them, particularly with their 9mm. My main reason for picking the DB380 was that it was, maybe still is, the smallest and lightest .380 on the market. I hope they do well, they seem to have a nice line up. And American made is always nice.


----------

